# Pet Urine Burns on Grass



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Does anyone know the best way to get rid of pet urine burns on grass? I've tried the rocks in the water. But it's made no difference. I've used a 4 in 1 seed about April. But I'm not sure whether to seed it again?

Some images

https://ibb.co/GTqnj0L
https://ibb.co/bPt9HxK
https://ibb.co/VYGxRFR
https://ibb.co/L5DcrJ8
https://ibb.co/DtzkwHq
https://ibb.co/HCnh5XD


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Easiest way is to put in new turf in these areas. Simple, instant and cheap. Then, train the dog not to pee on the grass; this is easier than you might think. Mine takes himself behind the garage on the concrete areas for a slash.


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

Feed the mutt charcoal treats it neutralises their pee.


----------



## MPS101 (May 6, 2011)

Dog Rocks work well in the water, it’s the nitrogen in the urine that causes it and is normal female dogs that cause the issue.


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

My border female doesn't burn, it's a fallacy that it's "female burn" it's purely down to the local concentration, my mother-in-law has 2 ****erpoo dogs and because they don't lift their leg they squat it ends up burning whenever they come to mine.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Our female golden retriever used to go a great job of fertilising - we have lush green clumps 4" longer than the rest of the lawn come every cut

The current male staffie burns the grass a good 'um - constantly reseeding every few weeks through May - September. Strangely he doesnt cause brown patches on the other grass areas he uses in the village ?


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

There's only one way to solve it.

After 10 years of Labradors trying the stones, tomato sauce etc the only solution is to throw a bucket of water on as soon as they go for a wee!

Many hours spent waiting and watching till they go for a pee in the morning and at night. Accidents happen tho during the summer months when the doors left open and they come and go as they pleases.

We're done to one pup at the mo :-( and the grass is looking a little better. We also use the sprinkler twice a day incase we've missed anything!


















Id do as said above, buy some turf, cut out and replace the damaged grass then try and keep on top of it. Good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

New turf or seed as mentioned.i got fed up so built a dog pen with a gravel base, bleach it every week or so to keep it fresh









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

its also our Dog that burns the grass - i think part of it is he pees in the same place every time. ***** varies her locations and seems ok. The rocks in the water didnt work.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

I will look at getting some new turf. I’ve tried the rocks but that hasn’t helped. The suggestion of adding water on where they use the toilet is a good idea. I will give that a go. On another note. Any recommendations for a decent weed and feed. I’ve got one of the Westland spreaders.


----------



## Blue Al (Sep 13, 2015)

The  rocks only work if you throw them at the dog :tumbleweed:
but that gets expensive 

The better option is to water the lawn before the dog…dilution is the solution


----------

